# Biking Video



## gorgonzola (Oct 7, 2008)

post some stoke

http://redbullrampage.com/videos/2008/10/red-bull-rampage-qualifying-hi.php


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> post some stoke
> 
> http://redbullrampage.com/videos/2008/10/red-bull-rampage-qualifying-hi.php



Wow!  Those guys are nuts!  

Cool video, thanks.


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 8, 2008)

That is a gnarly course on some gnarly terrain!! Damn!!
It's awesome to see these dudes just ripping it up on stuff like this... just like watching the world extreme skiing championship dudes eating up crazy natural terrain.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> post some stoke
> 
> http://redbullrampage.com/videos/2008/10/red-bull-rampage-qualifying-hi.php



Holy crap...that was so sick!!!!

Here's one for stoke..set to a steezy song...


----------

